# Where are all the **** hunters



## Lady Mule Skinner (May 19, 2008)

Great - Thanks I will check them out!


----------



## Lady Mule Skinner (May 19, 2008)

Dogs, Mules & **** Hunting Fools

Now that sounds like a video I might like, esp. with the mules **** jumpin' fences!!! ))


----------



## Lady Mule Skinner (May 19, 2008)

The mi coonhunters state hunt is in lapeer this weekend, it should be a big one.

OK...so from what I understand the ban for other than nuiasance hunting is until July 15th(?) 
But the State Hunt is THIS weekend?

Do you have to be a member if we just wanna come check it out?

Sounds like a riot!!!!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Nope , you don't have to be a member.
And the Nite Hunts are held under permit from the DNR.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Are similiar to bird dog field trials and are permitted through the DNR as Bob stated above.

While nite hunts use the word hunt no actual hunting or harvesting of the animals is done. Dogs are casted only onto property were permission has been granted, and the dogs are scored points on their actions of locating, running, and treeing raccoons. Dogs compete in a cast of 2-4 dogs each. 

If you are hunting a dog, you need to pay an entry fee. Membership in the state association is needed if you want to win the State Championship, but membership in the state association is not a requirement to hunt.

If you are just interested in seeing a cast go, spectators are allowed provided someone in the cast agrees to accept responsibility for a spectator.

There will be plenty to see and do during the day Saturday. There will be field trials, water races, and bench shows as well as an auction. Competition events are very much family events.


----------



## Lady Mule Skinner (May 19, 2008)

Larry & Bob ~
Thanks much for the info. It sure would be a lot of fun watching the dogs! I looked on the map where Lapeer is...quite a haul for me. I am in the Greenville, Montcalm County area.

Are there many of these types of events during the year. Any closer my way?
I thought I seen a club out of Lakeview and that is real close to me.

Sue


----------



## Lady Mule Skinner (May 19, 2008)

DOG BREEDS

Has anyone out there used a Drahthaar (GWP) for treeing *****? My brothers pup has a real strong prey drive and we are thinking about seeing how he does.

On another note: I was given 2 black and tans this fall. They come from MO. and are retired "show" dogs. The female is a CH. the male has 3 pts. to go. He is not neutered. 

Ask me anything ya wanna know about mammoth donkeys or mules...but I am slightly clueless when it comes to these dogs. I was thinking I could purchace a good hunting bloodline B&T bitch and breed to my 9 year old B&T show dog. (???)

My brother says NO WAY! He said if you want a hunting dog it has to come from good hunting bloodlines. I am having a difficult time understanding this and was wondering what you pros thought.

Thanks for any opinions.

Sue


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

AS usual Im late! lol

Here are the dogs I hunt....
Powder










Roxie









and my pup Fred


----------



## Krackerracing (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice looking dogs there walker. Where about do you hunt? We should run some time. Im between gregory and pinkney.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Krackerracing said:


> Nice looking dogs there walker. Where about do you hunt? We should run some time. Im between gregory and pinkney.


I hunt mostly in Dansville and Mason. PM me your number Im going hunting this weekend if your interested.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Where are yall at? Season opens back up here quickly! What are ya packing?


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

You know I'm here ! 
Just waiting and ready. 
Ben looks like he wants to bite me every time I go outside. I think he's ready too. :lol:

Lady Mule Skinner - Where abouts you at? I work in Greenville. Live over in Crystal.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Can't wait to start going EVERY night again.... Really excited, have a nice blank and tan pup that's coming on strong. Maybe with a couple months of hard hunting, he'll be ready for the hunts.

I'm actaully looking for a broke dog to push in the hunts if anyone knows of anything, let me know.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive been hunting a few nights a week as it is. I am really looking forward to some of my spots where I can park on the road! Powder is getting a little rest for the next couple days, we have to tree a few this weekend and get my lead back on UKC!!!! lol

Bob we need to get together soon maybe next weekend or something.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Ladymule Skinner,

You asked about hunts close to you. The Michigan United **** Hunters Club out of Maple Rapids is having a benefit show and hunt on July 19th. This is a family event at a small local club. All proceeds raised through all events go to the ACS and St. Judes. The show and hunt are sanctioned UKC events, but we often have other events that are not UKC sanctioned.

Every one is welcome to come out and join us.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

More of my spots open up tomorrow night.... I'll prolly hunt till daylight. 

Anyone been doing any good?


----------



## Krackerracing (Apr 1, 2003)

Well went out last night with my redbone she did ok. 2 weeks ago my 6mo walker pup chewed his tie out and got lose and got hit by a car and died. It sucks he was making a great dog and had an awesome personality. Anyone know of any walkers dogs for sale?


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Kracker I have 13 month old for sale.


----------



## Lady Mule Skinner (May 19, 2008)

Lady Mule Skinner - Where abouts you at? I work in Greenville. Live over in Crystal.[/quote]


JACKBOB:
I live near (just west of) Greenville, work in Belding.


----------



## Lady Mule Skinner (May 19, 2008)

C.J.
Where did you find your B&T pup at? I am looking to buy a nice famale.

Sue


----------



## Lady Mule Skinner (May 19, 2008)

LarryA.:
Maple Rapids looks fairly close, but I will be out of town on the 19th. Thanks anyway.
Sue


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

I bought my b&t pup from a man in Ohio.... Man, what a treedog! 

I don't now of any puppies closer to MI right now, but a man in Southwest ,MI has a nite champion female for sale. I think she's 5 years old.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Anyone hunt in Maple Rapids this weekend?....


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

I hunted there last night. Dog turned in a dominant performance, but I cost her on a bonehead call. 

Bob you didn't happen to see that card when they brought it back did you?


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Nope , didn't see the card.
Angela siad you had it won till the last drop.
What happened?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

knowing shawn he probably tripped over his shoelace and barked out the wrong comand :lol:

hope you are getting good shawn would like to try to go again this year!!!


----------



## mattsgsp (Jul 22, 2008)

First Id like to say,Good looken dnever went coonIve ogs.
Second, hunting ,shot a few.I would like to go with someone who knows what there doing, maybe bring my gsp.
also, I agree with the comment made to keep the in our kids off the street and woods.Thanx.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Shawn,

I could probably post it if you would like.

Now, I have to go home and take a closer look at that card.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I treed six little ones in the yard coming home the 5th with my ford ranger at 0200a,, up north in alcona county, trash can robbers!!!!! momma made the tall grass n left the kids behind.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

LarryA said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I could probably post it if you would like.
> 
> Now, I have to go home and take a closer look at that card.


 So what did ya think Larry? lol


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

It's been hot lately... and I've been hunting a young dog. So havn't been out in a week now :O.... Anyone doing anything?


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Nah work has picked up and its too dang hot out there, even at night. I am thinking of making the switch to the late shift. Sleeping right after work until 1 or 2 and hunting til I gotta work...


----------



## gooseski72 (May 14, 2006)

hunt cur dog. hunt close and slow.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Shawn,

I haven't been on-line in a while ... but it sure looked like a close one. I suspect that minus was handler error.:lol:


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

The first one was getting "Teagued" lol. The last one was her bugging out on a hole..... She did dominate the cast until then though. I cant complain much. I had a good time.


----------

